# Trolling Spread For A Smaller Boat



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

We are planning a trip either out to the Spur, or to the closer rigs before it gets too cold. As a beginner bluewater fisherman, picking a trolling spread for this trip is a daunting tasks. 

We've trolled a very small amount at the Edge without much success, but granted it was never in really clean water. In our 25' HydraSport, we ran 4 rods at around 5-7 knots. We all agreed that variety was the spice of life, so we ran: 
- Yo-Zuri Bonita on the short corner 
- Blue/Pink Islander sometimes with rigged ballyhoo on the short rigger
- Stretch 25 on long corner
- Pink/White Super Chugger on the long rigger.

Once I pick up another trolling combo, I was thinking of adding a cedar plug way back on the shotgun, but for the time being, these are basically the 4 lures I'm running with some variety to colors.

Do you think this is a good spread for beginner bluewater fishermen? What would you change?


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

You can troll a lot more from your boat 7-9 lines are very doable including teasers.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Reel Estate said:


> You can troll a lot more from your boat 7-9 lines are very doable including teasers.


Yeah I have no problem adding more lines, we are just lacking the equipment to do so. Right now we're running with 2 Penn 50TWs and 2 Shimano TLD 25s.

We have 3 Senator 4/0s that we could technically troll with, but they're loaded up with braid at the moment and I've always been told that trolling with braid is a good way to lose a bunch of fish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to troll all the time and will say I started to add more meat. In that I mean less plugs and more fish. Whether it is mullet strips, ballyhoo, bonito strips. Something, anything is bound to help. As far as the 4/0's go, there are real fish out here that can hurt your feelings quick and the law of the sea is they normally find your weakest link, or in this case smallest reel. I even liked trolling whole swimming mullet, those things are bad to the bone and fish love them. We would also skip a plain ballyhoo, and that works well too. If something isn't working don't be afraid to try something different.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

We fish on a 31 cape horn and typically run 5 lines - 1 on each rigger, 1 on each corner and one way back. We catch a bunch of fish with this setup and it's a whole lot easier to manager for a small crew on a monkey boat.

I would personally get the kinks worked out on a smaller spread and grow from there if you think you need to.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> We fish on a 31 cape horn and typically run 5 lines - 1 on each rigger, 1 on each corner and one way back. We catch a bunch of fish with this setup and it's a whole lot easier to manager for a small crew on a monkey boat.
> 
> I would personally get the kinks worked out on a smaller spread and grow from there if you think you need to.


I agree with that 100%. My dad and I used to troll a bunch, and one time out of Sebastian, just him and I had all 6 rods go down at the same time. All with sails going in different directions. Lost all of them due to chinese fire drill. Another time had 5 go down with all whaoo's. Managed to hang on to 1. More equals less if you are not set up to handle when insanity strikes. It is better to find rips, cross currents, birds working, bait pods, weedlines, floatsum and color / temp change to up your success, not add rods and create further chaos.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

What I would do is try and troll 4 lines at first and you'll have good luck getting meatfish on this spread such as dolphin, wahoo, and tuna. If you get a 5th combo, add it to the short corner with the pink/white super chugger. 

1 - Left Short Corner (Yo-zuri Plug)
2 - Left outrigger if you have one (Illander with a ballyhoo)
3 - Right outrigger if you have one (Ballyhoo with a small flashy duster)
4 - Shotgun (Any ballyhoo rigged either illander, naked, or flashy duster)

Attached is the ballyhoo with flashy duster that we usually run three of, one on each outrigger and one way way back. Its rigged with 80lb flourocarbon and I've caught everything under the moon on them.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with fish fighter as far as managing the 4 lines that you have now before you start to add any. As for adding a 5th line (if possible) I would do it with a shotgun like boom mentioned. Run the shotgun bait (small) about twice the distance of your longest rigger to give that (lone bait dragging behind) look. 

As for using a senator for a trolling reel, I have found (way back in the day) a senators drag system is not smooth enough for trolling. the drag seems to release line in a jerking motion where your tld25 or lever drags will be a smooth and steady motion. I would try picking up another trolling reel before trying that 5th line. 

Baits: 
We run a jetted and a plunger off the short and long corner. These baits are literally 30' and 40' from the back of the boat. Can't tell you how many wahoo have sky'ed out of the water after these baits. The riggers consist of a slant and a flat face lure. The shotgun for us is a small round flat face. When trolling these baits look for the bait to come up and grab air in maybe 4-5 second intervals, all except the shotgun. On occasion switch some popping baits for lures that present deeper in the water column, such as a weighted bullet or a yozuri bonito. When choosing a color for lures, I like to use my darker lures on a bright and sunny day and my brighter colored lures on a cloudy day. We rig at least half of our lures with a ballyhoo combo to get the scent and the action of the ballyhoo with the lure. 

trying different techniques will definitely help you find fish and once you do keep a ledger of what you caught and how you caught it. Write down what lure it was on, baited or not, what position, where in the wave, trolling speed, did you catch it on a rip, was it in open water or was it over a ledge. Anything you can to help you repeat that success in the future.

Lastly, when your looking for quality lures. I am the owner of Tailwalker Lures. I personally hand make each lure in my small shop beside my house. I currently offer 6 different trolling lures that would fit each position mentioned. My lures are made of a ballistic resin that won't crack if dropped, will not yellow, are keel weighted to run true, have rubber hooksets, and chafe tubing in the center. The bottom line I offer a lure that's compariable, if not better than the big names for a better price. Check out my Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/TailWalkerLures/ and if you find anything that interest you please pm me and I will help you in any way I can. 
I'm not asking you to buy your whole setup from me but give us a shot with a couple lures and I guarantee you will be pleased with the quality and the ability of Tailwalker Lures.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

These are all very quality tips. We will be utilizing them, thanks guys! 

One other question, it seems like everyone seems to be recommending to run a ballyhoo on our lines instead of just naked lures. Do most people brine their baits, or run them as is?


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

iJabo said:


> These are all very quality tips. We will be utilizing them, thanks guys!
> 
> One other question, it seems like everyone seems to be recommending to run a ballyhoo on our lines instead of just naked lures. Do most people brine their baits, or run them as is?


Everyone around here pretty much uses ballyhoo in their spread. We usually will run ballyhoo/ilander combos on the riggers and lures on the corners or maybe a rigged mullet. Maybe a bird/squid rig with a naked ballyhoo coming off of it for the center way back. You just run the ballyhoo as they come out of the packs, no brining. But you should probably take someone with you that knows how to rig one up properly, that's the key to it running right.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the PM guys about my lures. I will get some better pics posted up tomorrow night so you can get a better look at what I offer. If anyone would like to contact me directly, you can reach me at (850)502-9204. Please text if possible. 

Thanks again!
Bryan


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

*Lure pics for your viewing pleasure*

First pic is of the newest lure I simply can't keep stocked! Jetted cup face,
Thunder Jet

Next is the Hustler, a large cup face without the jets. Hell of a smoker! Seems to smoke longer because they're no jets to let the air out. 

Third is the Orion, this is the way back lure that will be slammed by all species. Reports of tuna, mahi, and white marlin on this lure!

Fourth is Poseidon. This is the slant face that gives a crazy swim action in the water. Long corner or a rigger position is ideal.

Next is VooDoo. This is the classic long flat face tube lure. Straight runner with a nice bubble trail. This is a long corner or a rigger position. 

Last but not pictured. Fury!!!! This is the 11oz wahoo hollow point lure. High speed of up to 11 knots without a trolling weight. Will get pics of this soon 

Pm me if you see something you like. I have pictured some of my standard Tailwalker Lure colors and some custom head colors as well. 

Check out my Facebook page as well for more pics.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

This is my opinion as a still somewhat novice bluewater angler. On my 25' Grady we run 5 lines...2 from the riggers, 2 on the corners,and one long down the middle. I try to run a mixed spread for marlin, dolphin, wahoo, and maybe tuna. 

Always run a blue/white Ilander w/ballyhoo from one of the riggers, some other type of lure/ballyhoo on the other. Usually pull a Braid Marauder or Giant Trembler on one corner for wahoo (and have hooked a white marlin on it), and a marlin lure like a Wide Range or something like the lures Bryan sells from the other corner.

Shotgun may be a squid daisy chain, Marlin Magic Baby Blue, or sea witch/ballyhoo.

I like to pull a squid daisy chain teaser off one rigger from a Penn Senator mounted to the hardtop frame, and a Strip-Teaser dredge off the opposite side corner cleat.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck and enjoy getting it dialed in. I agree with alot of the prior posts. 
I've billfished for 50 years from 19' Makos up to 72' Customs. The main thing, only run what your crew can handle. That being said, I highly recommend learning how to run 5 lines. Long shot guns get alot of shots and catch alot of fish. 

5 line spread in close <600' early in the season or in the fall (cooler waters) - lures on the corners (flats) the same distance from the transom, shot gun, short one-two waves past flats with a Yozuri Bonita (effective on Wahoo)
two hoos off the riggers same distance out, with skirts/islander.

5 line spread summer and deeper water, same set up but shot gun goes out past the riggers, again skirted ballyhoo. You can take a bottom fishing rig stick in the t-top rod holder and rubber band the shot gun line to the swivel, let out about 4' of line from bottom rig and have a poor man's center rigger, works like a champ.....

You get ready for 6 lines, run the Yozuri when fishing close <600', or run another lure one-two waves past corner lures, I've had alot of fish come up on the 3rd lure, that ofern turn to the riggers or shot gun.

One more tip, charge everyone on board with a task, if you are doing a rotation adjust the task. Practice, we practice golf, skeet shoot etc fishing crews/team/buds should practice the task needed before Big Blue is melting drag..... 

On speed 5-7 kts sounds right, all boats have their unique sweet spot, I would find it in calm water without current and note RPM. It's speed over water not speed over ground. If you are troling with curent your speed may be 2 kts faster over ground and while against 2 kts slower


Tight lines, feel free to PM


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

There isn?t much left to say (for what your looking to do) that hasn?tt already been stated above. There is some seriously good knowledge that has been dropped for you to practice. Take it to heart because it is all great advice!! As for brining the ballyhoo: I do brine them, and I personally think it makes a huge difference in how long they last in the water before ?washing out?. If you can begin the process the day before you go fishing or the night before then it gives them time to cure a little. Just give them several hours prior to being pulled if you can. I have a dedicated bait cooler with a makeshift bait tray with holes in it as to not hold juices and soften the backs. I put all the ballyhoo side by side and belly up. Belly up is key. Be generous with your brine or your salt when applying to the belly. This will ?leather? their skin and make it much tougher and therefore last longer when pulling them. Go get em man!!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

What speed do y?all troll at with your spreads? I normally don?t run any natural baits . I run my artificial spread around 8.5 knots. Any slower and they don?t have the right action. If I mix in anything with a ballyhoo at 8.5 knots the lure with the ballyhoo or a naked ballyhoo with a chin weight does not run well at 8.5 knots. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

panhandlephinsphan, if it ain't broke don't fix it. It looks like you fish from an outboard which has alot of White Water so I would think your lures need to be back a bit to be effective. If you slow down, you can bring them in closer and add bait. Bait catches alot of fish but I would say 7 kts is about max with bait in the spread. I think of my lures as teasers with hooks, and expect my baits to catch the fish.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

7 knots. Depends too on whether I'm trolling into the current or with it. I watch the action of my lures and correct my speed accordingly. 

I agree with magic236. If it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## Baitsoaker (Jan 27, 2017)

Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> I agree with fish fighter as far as managing the 4 lines that you have now before you start to add any. As for adding a 5th line (if possible) I would do it with a shotgun like boom mentioned. Run the shotgun bait (small) about twice the distance of your longest rigger to give that (lone bait dragging behind) look.
> 
> *As for using a senator for a trolling reel, I have found (way back in the day) a senators drag system is not smooth enough for trolling. the drag seems to release line in a jerking motion where your tld25 or lever drags will be a smooth and steady motion. I would try picking up another trolling reel before trying that 5th line. *
> 
> ...


Would you say that the tld 25 is the best entry level reel then to build my trolling spread with? What other reels would you recommend me adding to it?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the tld series of reels is a excellent choice for entry level trolling duties. If u have the extra money loik into the tld 30 2 speed reels


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree. 

Another option: I started off with a really low budget. My first few years of trolling I used penn senator 114hlw loaded with 50lb mono. I paired them with Bass Pro Oceanmaster 6ft roller rods. I would set the star drag for 12 lbs before we left and just never adjust the star again until we got back where I would back it all the way off until it was time to go out again. 

It worked really well. Replacing the 114 senators with penn international 80s and the same series full roller ocean master rods- just a heavier grade. 

Funny story- this past year I had a mix of 2 80 internationals along with 3 of the 114 senators that I trolled with all year. Whatever spot I ran the internationals, nothing substantial would hit. Everything somehow targeted the senators. Next year they will all be internationals.we’ll see how it goes!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Baitsoaker said:


> Would you say that the tld 25 is the best entry level reel then to build my trolling spread with? What other reels would you recommend me adding to it?


Tld 25 is definitely a good one to start with. If I wanted to bump up from there, the first thing I would consider is what kind of boat I had. If I have a center console, I'm more likely able to chase the fish down by quartering the boat to gain back line. Which means you may be able to use a tld 30 or a 50w if you wish. If I'm in a bigger sportfish style where I had to back down on a fish I would probably want a bigger 80w or a 50w backed with braid. 

If your like most anglers you have to build your arsenal a peice at a time. Not everyone can spend 8k to get the ultimate trolling setup. It took me several years to build up my "guns" to bring to the fight. 

Sorry for the late response.


----------

